# Feeding Time



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I video taped both the rhom and TSN eating Africans. Unfortunately, I wasn't fast enough to catch the rhom get his, but it shows him chasing. The TSN vid turned out so much better since he wasn't afraid of the lights. I added lights to my tank for the sole purpose of videotaping, too bad it spooked the rhom.

Ok, I think this link should work.

Feeding link fixed


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

keeps tellibg me page cannot be displayed :nod:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ok, this happens all the f*cking time. Yahoo sucks. 
Please email me [email protected]
and I will email you the links which should definately work.
Thanks and my apologies.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok guys try it now. I fixed the link


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Can I post these on the site?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah post them big lebowski, Pretty Please :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

nice! That has GOT to be something to see in person. Is that tank bottomless? did u paint it's bottom? for a giant rhom, he sure swam pretty quick for a meal


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Good tunes.. Have 311's cd?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nice vid


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks hydro and mad p's!

Hydro, I painted the back and bottom black and has no gravel for easy clean up. 
I have some classified info about the rhom. He actually got a feeder, but when I turned the lights on to film it scared the sh*t out of him. The rhom may act lazy, but I've seen it haul ass. Just look at how the fish is built, large caudal tail, muscular/streamlined body. I also think a little 311 pumped him up. He was jumping to "f*ck the bullshit it's time to throw down!" :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will post the TSN videos today....that thing is crazy!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Xenon, I appreciate it


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wooooooooofffffff it be gone oh2:

I always wonder what goes through a fishes mind as it is being eaten alive.....Oooohhhhhhhh sh*t oh2: oh2: oh2:


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool videos man , no rocks or plants?


----------

